# iPad Air - Ecran, problème ou non ? Besoin d'avis



## Max67s (17 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Je possède un iPad Air 32go Gris sidérale et j'aimerais vous faire part de mon problème :

1)Pour vous ce symptôme est-il normal ou non ?! (J'ai fait des photos)

Quand j'utilise mon iPad dans la nuit, sur un fond noir, en regardant par le haut de l'iPad dans la direction d'un des deux coins supérieurs (gauche ou droit), je remarque que l'écran devient rose/violet.
Mais quand je regarde l'écran de face, il est "noir" et pas rose/violet.

Avez-vous le même phénomène ?
Est-ce normal ?

2)Par contre je me suis aperçu en voulant prendre les photos de mon problème si dessus, que de face, l'écran noir sur la photo fait relativement peur au niveau du contraste. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Sans passer par l'appareil photo, l'écran est plutôt noir uniformément. Peut-être seulement une petite faiblesse de contraste au coin inférieur droit.

Ceci ce produit aussi chez vous ? (Photo si dessous)

1+2)Voici un fond noir si vous voulez faire le test --> Fond noir

1)Voici les photos prisent avec mon iPhone (Problème rose/violet)
Photo 1/2
Photo 2/2
2)Voici les photos prisent avec mon iPhone (Problème noir uniforme sur photo)
Photo

Et je ne vous parle pas du côté gauche jaunâtre (jaunisse) et le côté droit blanc... J'ai déjà échanger plusieurs fois mon iPad à cause de ça. J'ai laissé tomber car ils étaient tous pareils. Par dépit je vais m'y faire...

En attendant vos retours, je vous remercie.

Max67s


----------



## Lauange (18 Décembre 2013)

Salut, aucun effet de ce genre sur le mien.


----------



## Max67s (18 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

Merci beaucoup à toi pour ton avis.
D'autres avis s'il vous plait ?

Merci


----------



## Max67s (19 Décembre 2013)

UP svp


----------



## cillab (24 Décembre 2013)

c'est nouveaux??? je ne connaissait pas  le miens ,ne fait pas cela
fait toi le changer


----------



## daxr1der (9 Janvier 2014)

Ils ont tous ce problème &#128521; Ce serait te mentir de dire que le miens a rien. Depuis les 1er ipad il y a ce soucis,,, 7 échanges sur ipad 3 puis remboursement, ipad air 3 échanges puis remboursement, ipad mini retina 2 4 échanges et pareil. A l'apple store on me dit que j'ai pas de chance... lol tous ce que j'achète sont défectueux sauf les millions d'autres vendu.  Du made in taiwn, et oui fabriqué chez Foxconn et ils sont à Taiwan.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h59 ----------

Ipad mini retina pas 24 mais 4


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Janvier 2014)

En quoi cela te pose problème? L'iPad n'est pas fait pour la retouche, ou les applications nécessitant une colorimétrie précise...

Si tu ne le remarque même pas toi même, mais qu'il te faut des artifices pour le remarquer, je été voit pas le soucis...


----------



## cillab (11 Janvier 2014)

daxr1der a dit:


> Ils ont tous ce problème &#128521; Ce serait te mentir de dire que le miens a rien. Depuis les 1er ipad il y a ce soucis,,, 7 échanges sur ipad 3 puis remboursement, ipad air 3 échanges puis remboursement, ipad mini retina 2 4 échanges et pareil. A l'apple store on me dit que j'ai pas de chance... lol tous ce que j'achète sont défectueux sauf les millions d'autres vendu.  Du made in taiwn, et oui fabriqué chez Foxconn et ils sont à Taiwan.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h59 ----------
> 
> Ipad mini retina pas 24 mais 4


arréte de raconter des conneries j'en ais deux et j'ais jamais eu ce probléme


----------



## daxr1der (22 Janvier 2014)

L'ipad air déçois beaucoup de monde

https://discussions.apple.com/thread...art=0&tstart=0

le topic       Ipad Air yellow screen tint on left hand side

J'en fais parti 3 échanges, puis remboursement  Un écran de mauvaise qualité caché par les fanboys aveugles et la marque en elle même qui dit en boutique, qu'ils ont jamais entendu parler de ce problème... Mentir au clients je trouve cela grave mais bon


----------



## tropezina (22 Janvier 2014)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu insistes , prends un Samsung ou autres , qui eux sont sans problèmes.


----------

